
AWS CloudFormation Update – YAML, Cross-Stack References, Substitution - Kaedon
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-cloudformation-update-yaml-cross-stack-references-simplified-substitution/
======
sjellis
YAML is a step forward, but I wish that Amazon would give up on
CloudFormation. It seems like it isn't a templating system so much as a bad
programming language in the making.

~~~
aventrix
I agree that it leaves much to be desired. What do you recommend instead?

~~~
harlowja
Pick your favorite programming language (or say ansible if u really love more
yaml, or ...).

~~~
nikolay
Except that you can't do what CloudFormation does with just a programming
languages alone or with Ansible.

------
petetnt
Simplified substitutions alone are a much needed upgrade. Writing Fn::joins
everywhere was not only error prone, but also time consuming and confusing.

------
aventrix
Very excited to play with these new updates. They were much needed! It'll be
nice to get rid of the duplicated logic between stacks. Also, comments!

------
willejs
[http://terraform.io](http://terraform.io)

~~~
aventrix
Do you use it? I've always been hesitant to add another layer of abstraction,
as AWS already takes forever to push updates into CloudFormation.

~~~
Kaedon
Yeah, I use Terraform and like it quite a bit. Terraform tends to be quite
responsive to changes in AWS land and `terraform plan` is incredibly useful.
It's saved me from blowing away instances a few times.

